# No Panty's Day



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

This is not related to our G-Nex, although you can use it to take a photo of the subject.
Today has come to my attention that it's no panty's day. I urge all females to comply with this ruling, your panties are made in sweatshops and should not be worn at all.

Thank you for your time.

ps. it should be a daily thing


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank god for this option


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The only reason I'll allow this to stay open is because no one is asking for pictures or being inappropriate. Please keep this civil and appropriate.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope Civil and Appropriate can get along with No Panty day --


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen!

(Sorry Mustang, ib4tl.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> (Sorry Mustang, ib4tl.)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lol only dudes have replied/probably read this...why lock it?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Panties are for grannys


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh, no panties day, that should be adopted in the US. XP Of course, following laws and whatnot. That's a real kinky day actually, I'm surprised such a thing even exists in the first place. Only someone outside the US could of come up with this. XD


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm going to the mall today!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

JkdJEdi said:


> I'm going to the mall today!


This was yesterday lol. You missed your window man.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> This was yesterday lol. You missed your window man.










crap, still going









Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Where are the pics??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

What if its that time of the month?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> What if its that time of the month?


Wear red pants.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Thats a good one.


----------

